# Problema con il PC. Errore:visual c# command line compiler



## Jerry West (24 Settembre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi, spero che qualcuno un po', un bel po', più esperto di me sia capace di darmi una mano. Da ieri, all'apertura del mio pc mi compare una finestra che mi indica questo:

visual c# command line compiler ha smesso di continuare.

La finestra continua dicendo che esiste un errore che impedisce il funzionamento corretto del programma. 

Come faccio a risolvere il problema?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2013)

il compilatore c# ha smesso di funzionare e non ha potuto continuare l'esecuzione del programma, hai modificato qualche file di sistema di recente? o eliminato qualche libreria?


----------



## Jerry West (25 Settembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> il compilatore c# ha smesso di funzionare e non ha potuto continuare l'esecuzione del programma, hai modificato qualche file di sistema di recente? o eliminato qualche libreria?



No, o almeno non ricordo di aver eliminato nulla. Ma questo compilatore a che serve?


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Settembre 2013)

mio figlio programma sotto windows in c# e il compilatore serve per far partire i programmi scritti in c#, ora se il compilatore non funziona potrebbe essere che cancellando qualche file di sistema sei andato a modificare proprio quello e che quindi non riesce più a eseguire il suo compito.
potrebbe essere stato anche un virus o un programma non molto sicuro che è andato a modificare quei file.
prova a cercare su google come reinstallare o ripristinare il compilatore, così dovresti far tornare alla loro forma originale i file di configurazione e quindi risolvere il problema.


----------

